# Need to rectify!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're going to need a volt-ohm meter with a diode test mode.
and the test specifications for your year/model outboard.
That means having the shop manual for your outboard.
Connecting the different leads to the volt-ohm meter in different combinations
check to see if the measured readings fall within the correct minimum-maximum.

or a quick test method is in the link below...

http://www.myoutboardengine.com/rectifier.html


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

To quote one of my All-time Favorite Movie Characters-"Check out the big brain on Brett!" 

Thanks man. Exactly what I was lookin' for.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

It's official. I have a fried rectifier.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A fried rectifier?   

Why does that sound like someone had a major instrument malfunction,
                          in the proctologist's office?

                                         [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that you mention it, it DOES sound painful!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> A fried rectifier?
> 
> Why does that sound like someone had a major instrument malfunction,
> in the proctologist's office?
> ...


Sir, please tilt you motor up all the way and cough please.  Yup, your rectifier is worn out bad...
Didn't mom tell you this would happen?   ;D


----------

